# to tell about , in modern greek



## Σικελία για πάντα

What verb do I use for "tell" as in "to tell about something"..? 

Here's the context: I have to send my greek teacher a text, in which I say that I'm happy that she is in my city, and that I'd like to see her so I can tell her about how I spent my summer. I wrote:

" Γεια σας καθηγήτρια! Έχω λάβει τα mail σας: είμαι τόσο χαρούμενη που είστε στο Παλέρμο! Εγώ είμαι καλά... κι εγώ θέλω να σας δω να σας (tell you about my summer holiday στην Ελλάδα ).  - Moreover, how do I translate "when can we see eachother?" ? - περιμενω την απαντηση σας. "

Thank you!


----------



## Perseas

Σικελία για πάντα said:


> What verb do I use for "tell" as in "to tell about something"..?
> 
> [...]and that I'd like to see her so I can tell her about how I spent my summer.
> 
> [...] κι εγώ θέλω να σας δω να σας (tell you about my summer holiday στην Ελλάδα ).


You can say: για _να σας πω για το πώς πέρασα τις καλοκαιρινές μου διακοπές στην Ελλάδα._



Σικελία για πάντα said:


> _Moreover, how do I translate "when can we see eachother?"_


_

Πότε μπορούμε να συναντηθούμε;_ or _πότε μπορώ να σας δω_; (_when can we meet each other?_ or _when can I see you?_)

PS. Instead of "Γεια σας καθηγήτρια", you could adress her with her first or last name.


----------



## Σικελία για πάντα

Grazie mille!


----------



## Tassos

Attenta Sicilia per Sempre 
In italiano, dire Buongiorno/Ciao Professore/Professoressa e perfettamente naturale, ma in greco sembra strano.
Come ti ha indicato Perseas si puo usare il cognome ("Γεια σας Κυριά/ε Γεωργίου") o il nome ("Γεια σας Κυριά/ε Κώστα/Μαρία"), ma non il mestiere, per "aprire" una lettera.


----------



## Σικελία για πάντα

Capisco! Grazie mille per queste utilissime informazioni!


----------



## Timothy1987

Did you seriously write "τα mail"? Shameful, at least use the proper Greek word.


----------



## Perseas

Timothy1987 said:


> Did you seriously write "τα mail"? Shameful, at least use the proper Greek word.


"Mail" or "Μέιλ" has gained ground the last years. It is something you can hear (or write) almost always on colloquial level. "Ηλεκτρονική αλληλογραφία" is used  mostly in formal situations (when it is used!). Other Greek terms are "ηλεκτρονικά μηνύματα", "μηνύματα του ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου".


----------



## Live2Learn

Timothy1987 said:


> Did you seriously write "τα mail"? Shameful, at least use the proper Greek word.



Timothy, who decides what is 'proper'? If a term is used and understood, it does the job. That makes it at least effective. I suppose you prefer to say 'night clothes' instead of 'pyjamas' and 'hair soap' instead of 'shampoo'. Neither of those words was originally English, but both were borrowed into English and are accepted.


----------



## Timothy1987

Live2Learn said:


> Timothy, who decides what is 'proper'? If a term is used and understood, it does the job. That makes it at least effective. I suppose you prefer to say 'night clothes' instead of 'pyjamas' and 'hair soap' instead of 'shampoo'. Neither of those words was originally English, but both were borrowed into English and are accepted.



If you can't tell, my issue is with the constant use of English words, still in English script, in Greek. It comes across as sloppy, lazy, and disrespectful.


----------



## Live2Learn

Timothy1987 said:


> If you can't tell, my issue is with the constant use of English words, still in English script, in Greek. It comes across as sloppy, lazy, and disrespectful.



No, I'm afraid I couldn't tell what you meant by 'the proper Greek word'. Apparently we're in agreement, though: _*μέιλ*_ is just fine as a word.


----------

